# Any hot sauce connoiseiurs on TC?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Pretty much no one on here knows this about me (I dont think) but I put hot sauce on nearly everything. And by nearly everything I mean, anything that is not sweet or already has an excessive amount of sauce on it (like Teriyaki for example). I wouldn't consider myself a connoisseur per se.....but I do enjoy trying lots of different kinds of hot sauces. Not just sticking to one.


So I have a specific question as well as a general discussion point for this OP. My question is to those of you that enjoy different kinds of hot sauce, what is your favorite kind of pepper base for a hot sauce, Jalepeno base , Cayenne Pepper base, Habenero, Asian Chili or other?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for asking. Okay, for convenience I'll exhibit my favorite hot stuff here, so I don't have to reply to
other threads dealing with one, or the other, or the other.

I'm passionate about some brands. So much so, that I've been known to quickly exit restaurants which "try to save fifty cents" by furnishing no-names aka garbage.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't show you a picture but the local farmer's market has a stall selling chillies and hot sauces made from these. I like talking to the guy about the differences between them and the prospects for the harvest.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This link may be of some interest to you then:

http://www.tabasco.com/main.cfm

This is the hot sauce I know/like best:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Guaranteed to blow your socks off


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Guaranteed to blow your socks off


Oooh that one makes my blood boil. I make lovely Greek style lamb kebabs, marinaded in lemon, olive oil, fresh rosemary and garlic and then my husband pours half a ton of Lea and Perrins on them. Talk about insulting.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Encona Hot Pepper Sauce is my favourite. It's ubiquitous, cheap, and very hot.

EDIT: It's Caribbean style, made with Habanero and Scotch Bonnet peppers.

*http://www.enconasauces.co.uk/*


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

This stuff is really tasty, but more on the sweet/spicy side, rather than hot.










I love it on pizza! It even makes the crust enjoyable.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Pretty much no one on here knows this about me (I dont think) but I put hot sauce on nearly everything. And by nearly everything I mean, anything that is not sweet or already has an excessive amount of sauce on it (like Teriyaki for example). I wouldn't consider myself a connoisseur per se.....but I do enjoy trying lots of different kinds of hot sauces. Not just sticking to one.

Around here such an admission would amount to your being recognized as "true ghetto".:lol:










This one's fun.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a bit feint hearted so I prefer sweet chilli sauce (mild). I'm not a fan of spicy/hot foods, although now and again they're okay. In my younger days I used to like these things more (also hot English mustard, horseradish cream, etc.) but now I am a bit more into sauces of milder variety, eg. sweet chilli, tomato, bbq, etc...










But a word of caution guys, too HOT things aren't very good for eg. your liver, kidneys, etc. I think a lot of Indians have problems caused by their hot curries. Everything in moderation, although I'm not being a schoolmarm, I hope...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

http://http://www.franksredhot.com/products/hot-sauce

http://http://www.cholula.com/


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Pretty much no one on here knows this about me (I dont think) but I put hot sauce on nearly everything. And by nearly everything I mean, anything that is not sweet or already has an excessive amount of sauce on it (like Teriyaki for example). I wouldn't consider myself a connoisseur per se.....but I do enjoy trying lots of different kinds of hot sauces. Not just sticking to one.
> 
> *Around here such an admission would amount to your being recognized as "true ghetto".:lol:*
> 
> ...


Too funny! My family likes the one you mention and also this one:










While this is not a sauce it is really tasty, medium hot and a little salty~


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes! I love it! Though I'm more of a salsa guy, I like them both.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Continuing that word of caution.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm just getting into the hot sauce game, but here are some I really like:

Cholula original
Keep Calm and Pour More Habanero On
Frank's Red Hot (like the old lady, I put that ****** on everything!)
Valentina red label (best value around at the Arizona grocery stores)
Texas Pete
Marie Sharp's (not sure which kind I had, maybe Belizean Heat?)


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this stuff is very very HOT.. i put it on wings and just a touch burnt the HELL-O out of my lips


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Does it have the flavor to match the heat? If I'm going to eat metaphorical fire, there should be some joy involved in it.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> Does it have the flavor to match the heat? If I'm going to eat metaphorical fire, there should be some joy involved in it.


yes it has flavor just very hot


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a lot of Cholula and Tapatio sauces, but very little spicier than those. My wife recently picked up a bottle of ****** Bandito Super-hot, put out by Dexter Holland, lead singer of the Offspring (that's him on the label). He started this as a hobby, making gift bottles for friends.

The ingredients include Moruga Scorpion and Bhut Jolokia peppers, so you know it's a little excessive. It was for me!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing salsa:









Now for hot sauce, just tried this and like it a lot:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about becoming one....lately I've considered maybe getting something pretty hot to help me stay awake and alert during classes when I feel sleepy. Not like melt-your-eyeballs hot, but enough to give me a good jolt. Blair's After Death I guess?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't really eat hot sauce but I think the green el yucateco looks REALLY cool, in spite of the food coloring. I feel like it would be tasty.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Melinda's, Louisiana, Dave's Insanity


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

david johnson said:


> Melinda's, Louisiana, *Dave's Insanity*


I heard they distilled the hot part and put it back in. I am too old and wise to try that stuff. :lol:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

50.000 on the Scoville index.
Mixture of habanero, mdm Jeanette and jalapeno. Do not just splash this randomly on your food. Precise dosage per drop is a must, or you will suffer the consequences. Visiting the toilet can become a nightmare.....:devil:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

david johnson said:


> Melinda's, Louisiana, Dave's Insanity


Which Melinda's do you recommend? There are a lot of varieties.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

My new favorite:









Its not pain you want, its flavor. The heat gets your attention, the flavor is what you are paying attention to.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

JeffD said:


> Its not pain you want, its flavor. The heat gets your attention, the flavor is what you are paying attention to.


Agree! Some heat, but mainly want flavor.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

JeffD said:


> My new favorite:
> 
> View attachment 97436
> 
> ...


I have that exact bottle in my cupboard at work (well, same label and size; I didn't steal yours, Jeff!). It's great on top of pizza, among other things.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

bharbeke said:


> Which Melinda's do you recommend? There are a lot of varieties.


Melinda's Original Habanero Hot Sauce


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Florestan said:


> I heard they distilled the hot part and put it back in. I am too old and wise to try that stuff. :lol:


I use only a drop or so in a pot of soup or chili. It does not take much.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

david johnson said:


> I use only a drop or so in a pot of soup or chili. It does not take much.


I used to have the habenaro Tabasco and you only needed a few drops. Has great flavor too. Haven't seen it around in the stores for a long time now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I grew some ghost peppers in outdoor pots. Following a tip, I cut up two of them, put them in a shaker bottle, and covered them with vodka. Sealed it, put it in the fridge for a week, and...instant hot sauce. Very hot in fact.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mmmmmm....... Sriracha........


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just tried this one tonight. Very good, a tad hotter than I like but not bad.


----------

